# 2 Day Bracket Race at TSS Hobbies in Whitmore Lake, MI



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:woohoo: 
2 Day Bracket Race at TSS Hobbies in Whitmore Lake, MI 

3 Bracket Races in 2 days with a Mini Point Series. 
Points entry is $15.00 entry for Points race must be done any time on Friday or the first race on Saturday. 

Friday Night racing, doors open at 3pm Racing at 7pm. 

Saturday doors open at 9am, first race starts at Noon, Index racing after 1 race and lunch break, 2nd race will start at 5pm. 

Any questions or if you need directions please check out the website at :wave: www.tsshobbies.com 

Looking forward to seeing you there for 2 days of racing fun!
Please note, although no boardcode and smiley buttons are shown, they are still useable


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Refreshments Also :woohoo:


----------

